# Obedience to elders?



## christiana (Nov 14, 2008)

Is 'obedience' to church elders both scriptural and appropriate and to what degreee are we to 'obey' them and what circumstances? Hmmm, sticky wicket?


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 14, 2008)

I heard of one reformed baptist church that encouraged members to give the elders details about their yearly wages so that the elders could guard over their souls by insuring that they tithed. 

Lording over and guarding over, however, seem to be two different things.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 14, 2008)

This thread may be of interest:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f47/conditional-submission-elders-39874/


----------

